# The car company Mot and Servicing



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Posted on behalf of the Car Company

For members of Detailing World here at The Car Company we would like to bring you attention to our service offers & MOT check/prep offers.....

All makes and models servicing from £79.99...

This includes full vehicle check over/lights/levels/antifreeze top up for winter/tyre pressures/engine oil/oil filter/under carriage checked/all suspension checked/bushes/brakes checked/service record dealer stamped/service schedule reset.
All oil supplied by leading top brands/millers/Castrol/mobil/triple qx/comma.
Can supply motorsport oils/millers motorsport/Castrol.

MOT check, lights/levels/seat belts checked/washers/wipers/under carriage checked/brake pipes cleaned/handbrake checked/tyre pressures/tyres checked/headlight alignment/mot wash.

FROM £39.99

We do offer a hassle free MOT service which we will check/prep/book mot and take to mot.
This usually takes two days to complete, check prep day one, taken to mot the following day.

All other vehicle repairs carried out and for anymore information or for bookings contact us on 028 90448540

**Website coming soon with online booking service available**

http://[URL=http://s3.photobucket.com/user/bczka/media/berlingo1.jpeg.html]


----------

